# Le grand débat sur l'identité MacGéenne



## Anonyme (18 Mars 2010)

Il est temps de l'ouvrir ce débat et de poser des questions de notre temps, pour un forum de notre temps, qui doit faire face aux défis du futur.
Il en est assez de la repentance du MacGéen face aux complexes qu'on lui a inculqués quant à la supériorité supposée de son matériel qui serait nocive à une fumeuse fraternité informatique. Il en est assez de sa repentance culpabilisante de son pouvoir d'achat qui serait supérieur à la moyenne PCiste : tout cela n'est que haine de soi. 

Mais j'attends de vos contributions un débat ouvert, sans Microsoftophobie ni ostracisme à l'égard des nioubes, dans le respect de la Charte. Mais c'est sûr qu'on ne peut plus accueillir tous les nioubes du monde ou tous les PCiste en mal de switch.

Il est temps pour nous d'affirmer clairement notre identité MacGéenne, de la définir, d'en être fiers, l'assumer et de dire clairement que MacGé, on l'aime ou on le quitte !


----------



## macinside (18 Mars 2010)

coloquinte a dit:


> clairement que MacGé, on l'aime ou on le quitte !



je peu t'arranger ton départ si tu veux


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mars 2010)

Hum...
Il me semble que tu confonds un tantinet le macuser et le macgéen - c'est une question de logique ensembliste, il n'y a pas identité des deux ensembles et, du coup, difficile de discuter de l'identité de leur intersection.
Voilà.

En plus, tu n'as pas dit "Nichons" - c'est voué à l'échec, ton truc.


----------



## Fab'Fab (18 Mars 2010)

coloquinte a dit:


> MacGé, on l'aime ou on le quitte !



Ok, salut.


----------



## tirhum (18 Mars 2010)

PonkHead a dit:


> En plus, tu n'as pas dit "Nichons" - c'est voué à l'échec, ton truc.


Bobby ne pourra pas noter la discussion, sans ça...


----------



## Grug (18 Mars 2010)

PonkHead a dit:


> Hum...
> Il me semble que tu confonds un tantinet le macuser et le macgéen - c'est une question de logique ensembliste, il n'y a pas identité des deux ensembles et, du coup, difficile de discuter de l'identité de leur intersection.
> Voilà.
> 
> En plus, tu n'as pas dit "Nichons" - c'est voué à l'échec, ton truc.



Tout à fait, l'identité Macgéenne n'est justement pas l'identité Macuserienne traditionnelle (il faut bien parler tradition dans ce genre de débat non ?)&#8230; ^
Et tout cas, s'agissant de *l'identité BarMacgéenne.*
Les Macuseristes, on les rencontre dans les commentaires des news et chez macbidouil&#8230; heu

Bref, une fois de plus et concernant* le Bar*, (c'est fou comme je suis sectaire) :
Pour parler de la vie, de l'univers, de tout le  reste... et pas forcément du Mac !

c'est à dire que : *la seule chose qui nous intéresse dans votre mac c'est ce que vous faites avec !*
(d'ailleurs vous pouvez le faire avec un PC sous ce que vous voulez, on s'en fiche)


----------



## gKatarn (18 Mars 2010)

Et pkoi ce fil n'est il pas encore fermé hein ? Mais que fait la modération ?  





























Eh, Bobby : *NICHONS*


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mars 2010)

Grug a dit:


> *la seule chose qui nous intéresse dans votre mac c'est ce que vous faites avec !*


 
Sauf si c'est trop hardcore, genre avec des animaux, tout ça - beurk.


----------



## Madalvée (18 Mars 2010)

L'identité macgéenne se définit par ce qu'elle n'est pas. Celui qui a la rondelle intacte ne fait pas partie du corps traditionnel macgéen.


----------



## JPTK (18 Mars 2010)

&#1605;&#1585;&#1581;&#1576;&#1575; &#1548; &#1575;&#1587;&#1605;&#1610; &#1587;&#1604;&#1610;&#1605; &#1604;&#1610;&#1587; &#1604;&#1583;&#1610; &#1594;&#1587;&#1575;&#1604;&#1577; &#1587;&#1604;&#1610;&#1605;&#1577; &#1608;&#1604;&#1603;&#1606; &#1603;&#1606;&#1578;
 &#1578;&#1593;&#1578;&#1602;&#1583; &#1571;&#1606; &#1583;&#1610;&#1606;&#1610; &#1610;&#1605;&#1603;&#1606; &#1571;&#1606; &#1610;&#1603;&#1608;&#1606; &#1593;&#1575;&#1574;&#1602;&#1575; &#1571;&#1605;&#1575;&#1605; &#1605;&#1602;&#1583;&#1605;&#1578;&#1610; &#1604;&#1605;&#1580;&#1578;&#1605;&#1593;&#1603;&#1567;​


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (18 Mars 2010)

Ou ça un nioube ?


----------



## aCLR (18 Mars 2010)

Nous faire ça entre les deux tours d'une élection régionale c'est dur&#8230;


&#8230;et surtout, où est le sondage ?!


----------



## macinside (18 Mars 2010)

aCLR a dit:


> et surtout, où est le sondage ?!



DTC


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mars 2010)

Mais je n'ai pas confondu entre l'identité MacUserienne et la MacGéenne.

L'identité MacGéenne se définit selon un éventail culturel. Par exemple les rites alimentaires :

. Entrée / plat / dessert ?
. Entrée / Plat ?
. Plat / Dessert ?

Etc.


----------



## Romuald (18 Mars 2010)

coloquinte a dit:


> Mais je n'ai pas confondu entre l'identité MacUserienne et la MacGéenne.
> 
> L'identité MacGéenne se définit selon un éventail culturel. Par exemple les rites alimentaires :
> 
> ...


Nan.
Ca c'est l'identité d'un sous-groupuscule macgéen


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (18 Mars 2010)

aCLR a dit:


> Nous faire ça entre les deux tours d'une élection régionale c'est dur&#8230;
> 
> 
> &#8230;et surtout, où est le sondage ?!



Avec des questions orientées.


----------



## Luc G (18 Mars 2010)

coloquinte a dit:


> Mais je n'ai pas confondu entre l'identité MacUserienne et la MacGéenne.
> 
> L'identité MacGéenne se définit selon un éventail culturel. Par exemple les rites alimentaires :
> 
> ...



Et voilà, on oublie encore le fromage !
C'est des repas de citadins, ça !


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mars 2010)

Je pense  à des tests ADN préalablement à toute inscription sur MacGé.

Et aussi à des cours de culture et de langage MacGéen pour favoriser l'intégration des nioubs.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h45 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h44 ----------




iDuck a dit:


> Avec des questions orientées.



C'est pour recentrer le débat. Eviter des dérapages.


----------



## Grug (18 Mars 2010)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5426908 a dit:
			
		

> Ou ça un nioube ?


Mais non, ça c'est Basso&#8230; gronounours en civil.


----------



## macinside (18 Mars 2010)

Grug a dit:


> Mais non, ça c'est Basso gronounours en civil.



tu n'y connais rien, c'est Amok


----------



## Grug (18 Mars 2010)

macinside a dit:


> tu n'y connais rien, c'est Amok


il a grossi non ?


----------



## macinside (18 Mars 2010)

Grug a dit:


> il a grossi non ?



il a pris du poil surtout


----------



## WebOliver (18 Mars 2010)

coloquinte a dit:


> Il est temps de l'ouvrir ce débat et de poser des questions de notre temps, pour un forum de notre temps, qui doit faire face aux défis du futur. :sleep:



julrou?


----------



## gKatarn (19 Mars 2010)

mais çà va être le bordel la révolution !!!!


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (19 Mars 2010)

*Pour bien comprendre pourquoi gkat est revenu sur son propos en modifiant bordel par révolution*    

Une révolution est, au sens politique ou social, un mouvement politique amenant, ou tentant d'amener, un changement brusque et en profondeur dans la structure politique et sociale d'un État, et qui se produit quand un groupe se révolte contre les autorités en place et prend ou tente de prendre le pouvoir. Le terme de révolution peut être utilisé par un gouvernement se présentant comme révolutionnaire pour qualifier l'ensemble de ses politiques, alors même que sa prise du pouvoir est effective et achevée.

Par extension, on appelle révolution (renversement, étymologiquement) tout changement ou innovation qui bouleverse l'ordre établi de façon radicale dans un domaine quelconque (la théorie héliocentrique est ainsi considérée comme étant une révolution scientifique).

 Révolutions politiques et sociales [modifier]

Les révolutions politiques caractérisent un changement radical de personnel politique, et souvent d&#8217;institutions, du fait d&#8217;un soulèvement populaire ou de la victoire d'une faction représentant, ou prétendant représenter, une part importante de la population. Les guerres d'indépendance sont une forme de révolution politique. Par extension, le terme de révolution politique peut être employé pour définir le cas d'un changement de majorité politique, quand une faction remporte une très nette victoire électorale et devient la majorité politique, après une longue période d'opposition.

Les révolutions sociales se caractérisent par de vastes changements des hiérarchies sociales, ou de l'organisation de la société, du fait d&#8217;un soulèvement de la population, ou d&#8217;une partie de celle-ci, contre l&#8217;ordre établi. Le terme de révolution sociale est cependant plus fluctuant, étant utilisé pour caractériser des réformes perçues comme radicales, mais ne s'accompagnant pas forcément d'un affrontement politique violent. Les révolutions politiques, notamment celles se réclamant du marxisme, ambitionnent souvent de s'accompagner de révolutions sociales.

Cette intervention s&#8217;accompagne, dans certains cas, d&#8217;une utilisation de la violence (ou à l&#8217;inverse il s&#8217;agit d&#8217;un conflit non violent) : ce fut par exemple le cas lors des révolutions russes et françaises (avec la « Terreur »). Elle est terminée non seulement quand ses protagonistes ont quitté la scène politique, mais lorsque leurs successeurs réussissent à imposer leur version revue et corrigée de l'histoire. La révolution américaine est ainsi un succès total sur le long terme, ayant amené à la naissance des États-Unis en tant que nation. La révolution française, s'étant imposée comme référence nationale et ayant imposé la République comme forme politique en France, peut être considéré comme une réussite sur le long terme, malgré la fin de la Première République française. La Révolution russe a réussi sur le moyen terme en donnant naissance à l'Union soviétique : sur le long terme, cependant, la fin de ce régime en 1991 a conduit à l'abandon de la référence au marxisme-léninisme, sans pour autant que la Russie et les autres anciennes républiques soviétiques abandonnent la forme républicaine. Le Risorgimento demeure un point fondamental de l'histoire de l'Italie, bien que le Royaume d'Italie qu'il ait contribué à édifier ait cessé d'exister en 1946.
Exemples de révolutions [modifier]
Combat de la rue de Rohan le 29 juillet 1830

    * Première révolution anglaise (1641-1649)
    * Seconde révolution anglaise (1688-1689)
    * Révolution Corse, 1755
    * Le mouvement global de la Révolution américaine, et son expression violente, la Guerre d'indépendance américaine (1775-1783)
    * Révolution brabançonne (Pays-Bas autrichiens, 1787- 1790)
    * Révolution haïtienne (1791 : en tant que révolte d'esclaves, cette révolution est à la fois une guerre d'indépendance et une révolution sociale)
    * Révolution française (1789-1799)
    * Révolution liégeoise (principauté de Liège, 1789-1795)
    * Révolution de St-Domingue 1789-1804
    * Révolution batave (Pays-Bas, 1795-1806)
    * Les Trois Glorieuses (France, 1830)
    * Révolution belge (1830)
    * Révolution française de 1848
    * Révolution de Mars (Allemagne, 1848-1849)
    * Risorgimento (Italie) (1848-1870)
    * Révolution espagnole de 1868
    * Révolution mexicaine 1910
    * Révolution chinoise (1911)
    * Révolution allemande (1918-1919)
    * Expédition du nord (prise du pouvoir par le Kuomintang en Chine) (1928)
    * Révolution indonésienne (1945-1949)
    * Révolution algérienne (Algérie, 1954-1962)
    * Révolution des &#339;illets (Portugal, 1974)
    * Révolution de velours (Tchécoslovaquie, 1989)
    * Révolution roumaine (1989), Chute du dictateur Nicolae Ceau&#351;escu
    * Otpor (i.e. « Résistance », en serbe) (Serbie, 2000). Chute du régime de Slobodan Milo&#353;evi&#263;.
    * Révolution des Roses (Géorgie, 2003)
    * Révolution orange (Ukraine, 2004)
    * Révolution du Cèdre (Liban, 2005)
    * Révolution des Tulipes (Kirghizstan, 2005)
    * Révolution de Thaïlande (Thaïlande, 2006)
    * Révolution de safran (Birmanie, 2007)

Révolutions « libertaires » [modifier]

    * La Commune de Paris (1871)
    * La révolution espagnole (1936-1939)
    * Ukraine libertaire (1918-1921)

Image de propagande soviétique de 1933, « vive la révolution mondiale »
Révolutions « communistes » [modifier]

    * Commune de Paris (1871)
    * Révolution russe (1917).[1]
    * Révolution spartakiste (1919)
    * La révolution espagnole (1936-1939)
    * Victoire du Parti communiste chinois dans la Guerre civile chinoise (1949)
    * Révolution cubaine (1958)[2]
    * Révolution éthiopienne (1974)

Révolutions islamiques [modifier]

    * Révolution iranienne (1979) (Il s'agit en fait d'une révolution regroupant libéraux, communistes, socialistes et islamistes, qui visait à renverser la monarchie mais qui a par la suite été accaparée par les religieux.)
    * Guerre civile afghane : la prise du pouvoir par les moudjahidines, qui renversent la République démocratique d'Afghanistan en 1992, comme celle par les talibans en 1996, revendiquent toutes deux l'appellation de révolutions islamiques.

Révolutions sociales [modifier]

    * Abolition des privilèges (4 août 1789)
    * Abolition de l'esclavage
    * Révolution tranquille du Québec (1960)

Le terme de révolution sociale est utilisé pour caractériser des évènements très divers : ainsi, Mai 1968 ne produit aucun changement d'institutions, mais amène aux accords de Grenelle et à une évolution des mentalités comme de certaines références culturelles. Hugo Chavez qualifie l'ensemble de son programme de réformes sociales de révolution bolivarienne.
Révolutions scientifiques, technologiques, économiques [modifier]
Révolutions scientifiques [modifier]

    * révolution copernicienne
    * révolution informatique
    * révolution biomoléculaire
    * révolution quantique

Les grandes révolutions techniques [modifier]

    * révolution agricole
    * révolution industrielle
    * révolution verte

Révolutions technico-économiques [modifier]

Le prospectiviste Jeremy Rifkin estime que toutes les grandes révolutions technico-économiques ont eu lieu quand deux conditions étaient réunies :

    * 1) une nouvelle manière de collecter et/ou d'utiliser l'énergie, et

    * 2) une manière nouvelle de communiquer.


Ainsi le croisement de la maîtrise du feu et du langage parlé auraient permis à l'homme préhistorique d'étendre ses sociétés, puis les « civilisations hydrauliques » ont dompté la force de l'eau et l'irrigation alors qu'elles inventaient un langage écrit au Moyen-Orient, en Chine, en Inde, au Mexique et Pérou). C'est ensuite la convergence imprimerie & énergies fossiles Charbon-Pétrole et rail/vapeur qui a permis la révolution industrielle. Plus récemment, le télégraphe et téléphone ont convergé avec le moteur à explosion, puis le média électricité combiné aux NTIC a ensuite permis la révolution informatique, et selon J Rifkin, l'humanité doit maintenant rapidement entrer dans une nouvelle civilisation non dépendante des énergies fossiles si elle veut échapper à une crise climatique insurmontable.

Le nouveau mode de communication pourrait être ce que Rifkin appelle la communicaiton distribuée ; celle qui permet à un individu ou groupe de communiquer avec un autre individu ou groupe presque partout dans le monde et à toute heure. Le nouveau modèle énergétique pourrait être décentralisé et distribué (soleil, vent, biogaz des déchets, vagues, géothermie, biomasse, courants marins...). les bâtiments, infrastructures et véhicules pouvant de venir des capteurs "intelligents" de cette énergie décentralisée. Reste à trouver de nouveaux moyens de mieux stocker cette énergie et un réseau "intelligent" de partage de l'énergie, éventuellement véhiculée sous forme d'hydrogène[3].
Références [modifier]

   1. &#8593; Certains marxistes (par exemple le courant du communisme de conseils) estiment qu'il s'agit non pas d'une révolution marxiste, mais d'une « révolution bourgeoise », Kerensky représentant la bourgeoisie, et la prise du pouvoir par Lénine s'apparentant à un « coup d'État ».
   2. &#8593; Pour de nombreux marxistes[Qui ?], il s'agit d'une révolution nationale bourgeoise[réf. nécessaire].
   3. &#8593; Interview de J Rifkin, Enerpress n° 9597, 18 juin 2008, p 6

Voir aussi [modifier]

Sur les autres projets Wikimedia :

    * Révolution sur Wikimedia Commons (ressources multimédia)
    * Révolution sur Wiktionnaire (dictionnaire universel)
    * Révolution sur Wikiquote (recueil de citations)

Articles connexes [modifier]

    * Émeute
    * Innovation
    * Insurrection
    * Mouvement social
    * Subversion
    * Révolution scientifique
    * Révolution permanente
    * Révolution conservatrice
    * Révolution nationale, doctrine officielle du régime de Vichy (France, 1940-1944)
    * Liste de révolutions et de rebellions

Bibliographie [modifier]

    * Révolutions, sous la direction de Michael Löwy - éd. Hazan - 2000, 511 p., 20 cm. - ISBN 2-85025-732-X : documentation photographique sur les principaux mouvements révolutionnaires depuis la Commune de Paris jusqu'à nos jours.
    * Les révolutions en Amérique Latine, Vayssière Pierre, Paris, Le Seuil, coll. « Points », 1991.
    * Perreau-Saussine, Emile, Les libéraux face aux révolutions : 1688, 1789, 1917, 1933, Commentaire, printemps 2005, p. 181-193.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h45 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h44 ----------

bordel

Étymologie

    Du protogermanique *bord (« planche ») qui a donné *borda en francique. Récupéré par l&#8217;ancien provençal pour signifier « cabane ». L&#8217;ancien français fera évoluer borda vers la forme borde, qui donnera, au XIIe siècle, bordel, signifiant « petite maison, cabane » et « maison de prostitution ».

Open book 01.svg Nom commun
Singulier 	Pluriel
bordel
/b&#596;&#641;.d&#603;l/ 	bordels
/b&#596;&#641;.d&#603;l/

bordel masculin

   1. (Vulgaire) Établissement où se pratique la prostitution.
          * On va au bordel ?
          * Ne demandez jamais à une tragédienne où elle a passé ses années de bordel. Renseignez-vous auprès de ses amies. &#8212; (Pierre Louÿs, Manuel de civilité pour les petites filles à l&#8217;usage des maisons d&#8217;éducation, 1926.)
   2. (Figuré) (Populaire) Situation chaotique, grand désordre.
          * Quel bordel ici ! Range-moi tout ça immédiatement...

Synonymes

Maison de prostitution (1) :

    * boxon (Vulgaire)
    * clandé
    * foutoir
    * lupanar
    * maison close
    * maison de passe
    * maison de tolérance

Désordre (2) :

    * bazar (Familier)
    * boxon (Vulgaire)
    * capharnaüm
    * cirque (Familier)
    * foutoir (Vulgaire)
    * pagaille

Apparentés étymologiques

    * bordélique
    * bordelliser

Expressions

    * en bordel couvrez

Traductions

    * afrikaans : bordeel (af)*, hoerhuis (af)*
    * allemand : Bordell (de)*, Freudenhaus (de)*, Puff (de)*
    * anglais : bordello (en)*, brothel (en)*, whorehouse (en)*, bawdy-house (en)*, house of ill fame (en)*
    * catalan : bordell (ca)*
    * danois : bordel (da)*
    * espagnol : burdel (es)*, mancebía (es)*
    * espéranto : mal&#265;astejo (eo)* (1), bordelo (eo)* (2)
    * frison : huorrehûs (fy)*



    * grec : &#956;&#960;&#959;&#961;&#957;&#964;&#941;&#955;&#959; (el)* (bordélo), &#959;&#943;&#954;&#959;&#962; &#945;&#957;&#959;&#967;&#942;&#962; (el)* (íkos anokhís)
    * kurde : qehbexane (ku)* féminin, kerxane (ku)*
    * néerlandais : bordeel (nl)*, hoerenkast (nl)*, huis van plezier (nl)*
    * portugais : alcoice (pt)*, bordel (pt)*, casa de prostituição (pt)*, lupanar (pt)*
    * suédois : bordell (sv)*
    * tchèque : bordel (cs)* masculin (1-2)
    * turc : genelev (tr)*

Open book 01.svg Interjection

bordel /b&#596;&#641;.d&#603;l/ invariable

   1. (Vulgaire) Interjection qui exprime la colère, le dépit, l'exaspération, etc.

Nuvola apps edu languages.svg Prononciation

    * France : [b&#596;&#641;.d&#603;l] écouter « bordel »
      Lire le son
      Fr-bordel.ogg

Blue Glass Arrow.svg Voir aussi

    * bordel sur Wikipédia Article sur Wikipédia

Books-aj.svg aj ashton 01f.svg Références

    * TLFi, Le Trésor de la Langue Française informatisé (bordel)

[modifier] Danois
Origine et histoire de « bordel » Étymologie

    Du français bordel.

Open book 01.svg Nom commun

bordel masculin

   1. Bordel, lupanar, maison close.

[modifier] Portugais
Origine et histoire de « bordel » Étymologie

    Du français bordel.

Open book 01.svg Nom commun

bordel

   1. Bordel, lupanar, maison close.

Synonymes

    * alcoice
    * casa de prostituição
    * lupanar

[modifier] Slovène
Origine et histoire de « bordel » Étymologie

    Du français bordel.

Open book 01.svg Nom commun
Cas 	Singulier 	Duel 	Pluriel
Nominatif 	bordel 	bordela 	bordeli
Accusatif 	bordel 	bordela 	bordele
Génitif 	bordela 	bordelov 	bordelov
Datif 	bordelu 	bordeloma 	bordelom
Instrumental 	bordelom 	bordeloma 	bordeli
Locatif 	bordelu 	bordelih 	bordelih

bordel /Prononciation ?/ masculin inanimé

   1. Bordel, lupanar.

[modifier] Tchèque
Origine et histoire de « bordel » Étymologie

    Du français bordel.

Open book 01.svg Nom commun
Cas 	Singulier 	Pluriel
Nominatif 	bordel 	bordely
Vocatif 	bordele 	bordely
Accusatif 	bordel 	bordely
Génitif 	bordelu 	bordel&#367;
Datif 	bordelu 	bordel&#367;m
Locatif 	bordelu 	bordelech
Instrumental 	bordelem 	bordely

bordel masculin

   1. Lupanar.
   2. Fatras, chaos.

Synonymes

    * (1) nev&#283;stinec
    * (2) nepo&#345;ádek

Apparentés étymologiques

    * bordelá&#345;
    * bordelmama

*Voilà, ces notions me paraissaient importantes*


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (19 Mars 2010)

VIVE LE MACGENERATION LIBRE !!!

Sinon, je...
Et mince je me rappel plus.

Tant pis je reviendrais !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (19 Mars 2010)

coloquinte a dit:


> C'est pour recentrer le débat. Eviter des dérapages.



C'est surtout que tout sondage digne de ce nom se doit d'avoir des questions orientées.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h03 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h01 ----------




coloquinte a dit:


> Et aussi à des cours de culture et de langage MacGéen pour favoriser l'intégration des nioubs.



Il faut aussi leur faire chanter l'hymne macgéen :

[DM]xbyhjl_sav09_fun[/DM]


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mars 2010)

coloquinte a dit:


> C'est pour recentrer le débat. Eviter des dérapages.



Ah ?
Bon.
J'aime pas les nioubes, c'est tous des parasites qui piquent les posts des vrais macgéens, faudrait tous les renvoyer sur Mac4ever avec mon pied au cul.
Voilà.


----------



## Sindanárië (19 Mars 2010)

c'est quoi le sujet ?


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (19 Mars 2010)

Le sujet est ce qui constitue la matière, le thème ou bien le motif d'un état ou d'une activité intellectuelle ou artistique, indépendamment de l'interprétation qui en est faite ou du résultat obtenu.

En linguistique et en grammaire, le terme représente une fonction syntaxique liée nécessairement au verbe (il n'y a sujet grammatical que s'il y a verbe) difficile à définir. En effet, si la définition classique est « ce qui, dans la phrase, accomplit l'action verbale », elle ne résiste pas à plusieurs cas particuliers parfois très fréquents :

    * dans une diathèse passive, le sujet est ce qui subit l'action verbale (Marie [SUJET] est regardée par Jeanne) ;
    * avec un verbe ne dénotant aucune action (être, sembler, paraître, etc.), la définition ne tient plus (Marie [SUJET] paraît fatiguée) ;
    * pour certains verbes (pleuvoir, falloir etc.), il n'y a rien qui agisse (il [SUJET] pleut).

La meilleure définition que l'on puisse trouver pour les langues flexionnelles classiques (principalement les langues indo-européennes) est la suivante : « le sujet d'un verbe est ce avec quoi il s'accorde en personne et en nombre (et rarement en genre) ». Dans ces langues, s'il existe, le nominatif est le cas qui lui est associé.

Bien évidemment, cette définition ne fonctionne que pour un nombre réduit de langues. Avec une langue isolante comme le chinois, elle n'a aucun sens. Il faut alors chercher d'autres critères, comme sa place par rapport au verbe.

On peut aussi analyser le sujet sous l'angle des actants sémantiques, auquel cas le sujet peut être l'agent (voix active) ou le patient (voix passive).

Dans la grammaire française, le sujet se place devant le verbe à tous les temps à l'exception de l'impératif qui le sous-entend. Lorsque la phrase est interrogative, le verbe se place devant le sujet. Exemples :

    * Affirmative: Tu me passes le beurre, s'il te plaît.
    * Impérative: Passe le beurre!
    * Interrogative: Pourrais-tu me passer le beurre?

La notion de sujet est difficile à définir car elle se situe sur plusieurs niveaux : syntaxique, sémantique et sur le plan communicatif. En ce qui concerne la syntaxe, cest sur ce plan que lon parle de « sujet grammatical », qui, canoniquement, se définit par les cinq propriétés suivantes :

1) Le sujet est lun des deux éléments nécessaires à la constitution dune phrase. Il nest donc pas effaçable et précède normalement le verbe qui serait le deuxième élément indispensable.

2) Le sujet régit laccord du verbe en personne, en nombre et parfois en genre dans le cas du participé passé employé avec lauxiliaire « être ».

Ex : Les phrases sont écrites au présent.

3) Pour trouver le sujet grammatical d'un verbe, il suffit dutiliser la locution discontinue « Cest  qui + syntagme verbal ». Tout ce qui se trouvera entre « cest » et « qui » sera le sujet.

Ex : Le gros chien effrayait les enfants. Cest le gros chien qui effrayait les enfants.

Cette manipulation peut poser problème avec les pronoms personnels « je », « tu », « il », « ils », « on » (*Cest on qui va à la plage pour « On va à la plage. » ou encore *Cest je qui lis un livre pour « Je lis un livre. »). Mais elle est en fait inutile dans ces cas puisque ces pronoms personnels, sous ces formes, ont toujours la fonction de sujet.

4) Le sujet peut être un groupe nominal (1), des substituts pronominaux du groupe nominal (2), des équivalents prépositionnels du groupe nominal tels que les propositions subordonnées complétives (3) , les constructions infinitives (4) et les propositions subordonnées relatives substantivales (5).

Ex :

    (1) Pierre / Mon petit frère a apprécié ses chocolats de Pâques. 
    (2) Ils / Certains / Plusieurs ont préféré partir. 
    (3) Quils ne soient pas là me chagrine beaucoup. 
    (4) Partir était la seule solution envisageable. 
    (5) Qui dort dîne. 

5) Dans le cas où une phrase à la voix active possède une phrase correspondante à la voix passive, le sujet de la première peut devenir le complément dagent de la seconde.

           Ex : Le chat [SUJET] mange la souris : La souris est mangée par le chat [Ct dagent].

Sujet et sémantique [modifier]

Les différents rôles sémantiques quun sujet grammatical peut détenir (agent, bénéficiaire, siège, instrumental, etc.) et le sujet grammatical sont indépendants et lune de ces notions ne peut définir lautre. Un sujet peut détenir plusieurs rôles sémantiques qui lui sont attribués par la « subjectivation » du verbe. De cette façon, dans la phrase « Daniel donne un cadeau à Marc. », Daniel, qui est sujet du verbe « donner », est lagent et Marc est le bénéficiaire ; mais dans la phrase « Marc reçoit un cadeau de la part de Daniel. », cette fois Marc est le sujet du verbe « recevoir » mais il nest pas agent pour autant et est resté bénéficiaire tout comme Daniel est resté lagent. C'est pourquoi il est important de ne pas mélanger syntaxe et sémantique, il nest pas juste et pas pertinent de définir le sujet par son rôle sémantique et les phrases telles que « le sujet fait laction. » sont à éviter.
Sujet et communication [modifier]

Le sujet est classiquement établi comme « ce dont parle le reste de la phrase », soit le thème de la phrase qui se trouve généralement en début de phrase. Cependant, ce nest pas toujours le cas : des exemples de phrases à la voix passive, des dislocations ou encore des focalisations mettent en avant le thème de la phrase alors quils nétaient ni le sujet ni au début de la phrase initiale. Cest également en ce sens quil est important de ne pas mélanger non plus la syntaxe et la fonction communicative et de ne pas définir le sujet grammatical comme étant "ce dont on parle".

Ex :

Cette fille, je la connais depuis des années. (mise en avant du thème qui est le COD à laide dune dislocation)

Jai vu cet homme hier. : Cest cet homme que jai vu hier. (mise en avant du thème qui est le COD à laide dune focalisation)
Notes et références [modifier]

Toutes les informations ci-dessus (description du sujet en français, sujet et sémantique, sujet et communication) sont issues de la Grammaire méthodique du français rédigée par Martin Riegel, Jean-Christophe Pellat et René Rioul, PUF, 2004.
Voir aussi [modifier]

    * Sujet (philosophie) (entretient un lien complexe avec le sujet logique ou grammatical; voir les Catégories d'Aristote, etc.)


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (19 Mars 2010)

*C'est pas bientôt fini ces copier-coller de Wikipedia !*


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (19 Mars 2010)

Le copier-coller et le couper-coller sont des techniques informatiques faisant appel à la souris ou à des raccourcis au clavier pour respectivement reproduire et déplacer des données (texte, image, fichier, etc.) depuis une source vers une destination.

Ces techniques ont été inventées en 1973 par Larry Tesler[1] qui travaillait au Xerox PARC[2], ou peut-être en 1968 par Douglas Engelbart[3] du Xerox PARC, avec une démonstration publique le 9 décembre 1968.

Ces techniques fonctionnent généralement lorsque la source et la destination font partie de la même application mais peuvent mal fonctionner ou ne pas fonctionner du tout si les applications sources et destinations sont différentes. Les données sont temporairement stockées dans un presse-papier, qui peut être propre à une seule application ou partagé par plusieurs ou géré par le système dexploitation. Il existe également des logiciels dédiés, qui permettent de gérer des presse-papiers multiples.

Cest léquivalent du glisser-déposer pour des éléments dun environnement graphique.

Du fait de la popularité de la technique, lexpression « copier-coller » est entrée dans le langage courant. Elle signifie plus ou moins reprendre un texte sans réfléchir.

 Les commandes [modifier]

Copy and paste:

Le menu édition et la barre doutils dune application, ainsi que les menus contextuels, comportent généralement les commandes copier, couper et coller.

Tant que lon na rien sélectionné, ces menus sont grisés. Lorsque lon a sélectionné un élément (texte, image, fichier, etc.), les menus copier et couper sont actifs et coller est grisé tant que lon na pas sélectionné un menu copier ou coller.

Exemples dicônes (Tango Desktop) : couper : couper, copier : copier, coller : coller
Au clavier [modifier]

Les raccourcis utilisés traditionnellement sont les suivants :
Commande 	Raccourcis
	plus marginalement 	sur Mac OS
Couper 	Ctrl+X 	Maj+Suppr 	Cmd+X
Copier 	Ctrl+C 	Ctrl+Inser 	Cmd+C
Coller 	Ctrl+V 	Maj+Inser 	Cmd+V

Un autre raccourci traditionnellement utilisé mais pas véritablement relié au copier-coller est Ctrl+Z pour Annuler/Défaire (la dernière action). Les touches ZXCV se suivent sur un clavier QWERTY (et XCV aussi sur un clavier AZERTY, mais pas le Z). Un moyen mnémotechnique est de remarquer que le X de couper peut être vu comme une paire de ciseaux, et que le C est le début du mot copier.

Pour déplacer des dossiers sous Mac OS X, il faut utiliser le glisser-déposer. Si le fichier se trouve sur un autre disque, maintenir la touche Pomme (Commande) enfoncée pour couper et non copier. Cette particularité de Mac OS X sert à éviter dégarer des dossiers, en étant sûr de la destination.

Il est possible dactiver Commande + X (à laide du terminal) pour les dossiers, mais cette combinaison de touches aura pour effet de placer le dossier dans la corbeille et Commande + V ne collera pas le dossier coupé. Si lon choisit copier, les menus copier et couper restent actifs, et si on choisit couper, les menus copier et coller sont de nouveau grisés.
À la souris [modifier]

    * Sur les systèmes UNIX et Linux :
          o Copier : sélection à la souris (ne fonctionne pas avec une sélection au clavier), la copie est automatique
          o Coller : clic sur le 3e bouton (bouton central, ou bouton droit + gauche, ou molette, suivant la configuration)

Différences entre copier-coller, couper-coller, glisser-déposer [modifier]

Au-delà du fait que couper-coller ou glisser-déposer effacent le fichier initial contrairement à copier-coller, il existe dautres différences.
Sous Windows en NTFS [modifier]

Par copier-coller, un fichier hérite des droits NTFS du dossier de destination. Lors dun Couper-Coller, le fichier conserve les droits du dossier dorigine. Ceci perturbe dans une certaine mesure les droits NTFS.[réf. souhaitée]
Conséquences [modifier]

En facilitant la duplication de données informatiques, cette technique simplifie le plagiat des uvres lorsquelles sont sous forme numérique, là où il faut les saisir lorsquelles ne le sont pas. Pour savoir comment copier-coller un article de Wikipédia tout en respectant le droit dauteur, voir Wikipédia:Citation et réutilisation du contenu de Wikipédia.

En programmation informatique il faut éviter le copier-coller (Dont repeat yourself!) car il mène à une indésirable duplication de code.
Logiciels spécialisés [modifier]

Certains logiciels se sont spécialisés dans cette tâche, vous permettant une reprise en cas derreurs, et énormément de fonctionnalités avancées. Il y a par exemple : Ultracopier ou encore Supercopier qui nest prévu que pour Windows.
Gestion du presse-papier multiple [modifier]

Des gestionnaires de presse-papier intègrent une interface graphique qui possède une fenêtre qui affiche lhistorique des objets antérieurement copiés dans le presse-papier. Ils permettent à lutilisateur de sélectionner des copies antérieures, de les modifier ou encore de les coller facilement. Il y a par exemple : Multi-Copier-Coller développé par Soft France
Voir aussi [modifier]
Articles connexes [modifier]

    * Presse-papier
    * Glisser-déposer
    * Synchronisation

Lien externe [modifier]

    * Tutoriel sur le copier-coller sous Windows

Notes [modifier]

   1. &#8593; Article de Wikipédia en anglais sur Larry Tesler.
   2. &#8593; CV de Larry Tesler, inventeur des techniques de couper/copier-coller [archive].
   3. &#8593; Recherche historique sur le copier-coller [pdf] [archive].


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (19 Mars 2010)

Je propose de lancer un nouveau débat : pour ou contre l'utilisation de wikipedia dans les débats sur le forum.


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (19 Mars 2010)

Un débat est une discussion sur un sujet, précis ou de fond, annoncé à l'avance, à laquelle prennent part des individus ayant des avis, idées, réflexions ou opinions divergentes pour le sujet considéré.

Un débat peut s'exprimer sous diverses formes, la plus courante étant la réunion en un même endroit des personnes physiques.

 Débats célèbres [modifier]

L'histoire nous a légué quelques célèbres débats dont voici quelques exemples :

    * Le débat présidentiel : rituel immuable[réf. nécessaire] auxquels se livrent, à chaque élection présidentielle pendant l'entre-deux tour, les deux candidats à la présidence, duellistes, restant après le vote du premier tour. Une unique exception confirme cette ancestrale règle républicaine[réf. nécessaire] : lors de l'élection présidentielle française de 2002, Jacques Chirac, qui affrontait au second tour Jean-Marie Le Pen, a refusé de participer au traditionnel débat, il n'a donc pas eu lieu.

    * Le débat sur « l'or nazi » de la Suisse : après la Seconde Guerre mondiale et jusqu'à aujourd'hui encore de nombreuses personnes ont débattu à propos d'un éventuel financement ou d'une éventuelle « aide » financière que la Suisse aurait apportée au IIIe Reich pendant la Seconde Guerre mondiale. Ce débat n'est pas clos et comme il est très polémique le jour est loin d'être venu.

    * Le débat biblique : trois religions pour le même Livre, alors inéluctablement le débat est sans fin et se « fractalise » en sous débats qui eux mêmes se « fractalisent » en sous-sous débats, etc. C'est un petit peu le débat gigogne par excellence.

Débat méthodique [modifier]

De nombreux courants de pensée tentent d'impulser des "débats méthodiques". Il s'agit alors de dépasser la polémique stérile, pour favoriser une approche constructive de la discussion. En France certaines tentatives ont été dans ce sens, mais restent surtout à l'état d'ébauches et de recherches. Comme le disent les promoteurs du site Hyperdébat : "Lidée de débat méthodique part dun constat quelque peu paradoxal. Alors que rien nest plus commun que le fait de débattre, nous navons trouvé aucune méthode permettant : - de prendre connaissance de létat dun débat, de ses différentes options et de leur logique, sans la pollution des inévitables redites, hors-sujet, ou discussions stériles - de pouvoir apporter sa contribution avec lassurance quelle sera retenue, même si elle exprime une opinion minoritaire, sous réserve quelle apporte un élément nouveau au débat - de poursuivre le débat dans le temps Les forums ne répondent pas à ce cahier des charges."
Voir aussi [modifier]
Articles connexes [modifier]

    * Maïeutique
    * Discours
    * Rhétorique
    * Dialectique


----------



## macinside (19 Mars 2010)

Forum
Aller à : Navigation, rechercher
 Cette page d&#8217;homonymie répertorie les différents sujets et articles partageant un même nom.
Le mot forum (prononciation /f&#596;.&#641;&#596;m/) désigne en français diverses choses.
Sommaire [masquer]
1 Nom commun
1.1 Antiquité romaine
1.2 Actuellement
2 Culture
3 Toponymes
3.1 Antiquité romaine
3.2 Autres
4 Partis politiques
5 Autres
6 Notes et références
Nom commun [modifier]

Antiquité romaine [modifier]
Historiquement, dans la Rome antique, le mot latin forum désignait
d'une manière générique la place publique d'échange forum (au pluriel fora),
de façon plus précise, le vieux forum républicain de Rome ou forum romanum, auxquels furent adjoints les fora impériaux.
Il désignait aussi le centre géométrique commercial, social, administratif, religieux et politique : dans chaque ville il était le centre géométrique. Autour du forum, étaient placés des bâtiments administratifs et religieux entourés de colonnades et portiques. Ce lieu, décoré par un grand nombre de statues de personnalités remarquables, connaissait une vive affluence, car les habitants venaient célébrer des cérémonies, assister aux sacrifices ainsi que discuter, flâner et acheter diverses choses dans les boutiques à disposition1
Actuellement [modifier]

Voir « forum » sur le Wiktionnaire.
Au sens moderne, en français « forum » peut désigner :
une place réservée aux piétons ;
une réunion avec débat autour d'un thème ;
exemple : Forum mondial du poids lourd et du bus
en informatique, forum (sens provenant du latin et de l'anglais) est un espace virtuel qui permet de discuter « librement » sur plusieurs sujets divers ;
en science politique, un espace de négociation et d'échange sur un thème précis et entre différents acteurs.
Culture [modifier]

Forum, un film de Mireille Dansereau
Forum, une radio régionale française
Le théâtre forum, une technique de théâtre
Toponymes [modifier]

Antiquité romaine [modifier]
Le Forum Boarium, le premier forum romain
Le Forum de César, le premier des forums impériaux de Rome
Le Forum de Trajan, symbole du forum impérial dans sa forme la plus achevée
Le Forum Romanum, plus grand site de Rome
Autres [modifier]
Le Forum des Halles, à Paris
Le Forum commercial, à Bayonne
Le Forum de Montréal, une salle omnisports de Montréal maintenant transformé en centre commercial et salles de cinémas.
Partis politiques [modifier]

Forum des républicains sociaux, un parti politique français
Forum civique, un parti politique de l'ancienne Tchécoslovaquie
Autres [modifier]

Forum économique mondial
Forum social mondial, un forum altermondialiste
Notes et références [modifier]

&#8593; La ville gallo-romaine sur un site personnel. [archive]
Catégorie : Homonymie


----------



## aCLR (19 Mars 2010)

iDuck a dit:


> Je propose de lancer un nouveau débat : pour ou contre l'utilisation de wikipedia dans les débats sur le forum.



Une question de plus pour le sondage


----------



## macinside (19 Mars 2010)

Un sondage chez les adolescents américains montre que 2 % s'estiment non vierge après un baiser profond, 15 % s'ils touchent les parties génitales d'autrui ou inversement, 40 % s'ils sont impliqués dans un acte de sexe oral, 99,5 % après un coït (les questions sont de type oui/non, ceux qui indiquent le baiser comme perte de virginité peuvent aussi indiquer les autres)18.
Dans l'article présentant ce sondage, USA Today titrait que les adolescents avaient assimilé la « virginité technique ». Cette notion est en effet la définition la plus restreinte de la perte de virginité : la pénétration d'un pénis dans une vulve. Cette notion avait été popularisée par la présentatrice américaine Melanie Martinez, dans des vidéos qui se trouvaient sur le site TechnicalVirgin.com. Ces vidéos parodiaient les publicités puritaines encourageant les jeunes à l'abstinence avant le mariage. Dans J'ai un avenir Martinez expliquait qu'à l'âge des études, une fille devait prendre ses précautions pour éviter de gâcher ses chances en se retrouvant enceinte, et concluait en disant qu'elle s'en tenait au sexe anal. Dans Les garçons peuvent attendre, sa mère la dissuade de s'offrir à un garçon qui ne serait finalement pas le bon, et finalement lui offre un sex-toy pour qu'elle n'ait pas envie de rapports sexuels. Le nom de domaine indique qu'une fille qui adopterait ces pratiques serait « techniquement » encore vierge.
À l'opposé, les chrétiens les plus conservateurs défendent une idée de pureté selon laquelle il est important de rester vierge avant le mariage, avec une définition très rigoureuse de la virginité : même les simples baisers sont découragés, considérés comme une étape menant à des activités plus explicitement sexuelles19.


----------



## Fab'Fab (19 Mars 2010)

Ils sont donc décidément incurables de connerie.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (19 Mars 2010)

macinside a dit:


> Un sondage chez les adolescents américains montre que 2 % s'estiment non vierge après un baiser profond, 15 % s'ils touchent les parties génitales d'autrui ou inversement, 40 % s'ils sont impliqués dans un acte de sexe oral, 99,5 % après un coït (les questions sont de type oui/non, ceux qui indiquent le baiser comme perte de virginité peuvent aussi indiquer les autres)18.
> Dans l'article présentant ce sondage, USA Today titrait que les adolescents avaient assimilé la « virginité technique ». Cette notion est en effet la définition la plus restreinte de la perte de virginité : la pénétration d'un pénis dans une vulve. Cette notion avait été popularisée par la présentatrice américaine Melanie Martinez, dans des vidéos qui se trouvaient sur le site TechnicalVirgin.com. Ces vidéos parodiaient les publicités puritaines encourageant les jeunes à l'abstinence avant le mariage. Dans J'ai un avenir Martinez expliquait qu'à l'âge des études, une fille devait prendre ses précautions pour éviter de gâcher ses chances en se retrouvant enceinte, et concluait en disant qu'elle s'en tenait au sexe anal. Dans Les garçons peuvent attendre, sa mère la dissuade de s'offrir à un garçon qui ne serait finalement pas le bon, et finalement lui offre un sex-toy pour qu'elle n'ait pas envie de rapports sexuels. Le nom de domaine indique qu'une fille qui adopterait ces pratiques serait « techniquement » encore vierge.
> À l'opposé, les chrétiens les plus conservateurs défendent une idée de pureté selon laquelle il est important de rester vierge avant le mariage, avec une définition très rigoureuse de la virginité : même les simples baisers sont découragés, considérés comme une étape menant à des activités plus explicitement sexuelles19.



Et pour ceux qui vont sur chatroulette, c'est combien ?


----------



## macinside (19 Mars 2010)

iDuck a dit:


> Et pour ceux qui vont sur chatroulette, c'est combien ?



ça dépend sur qui tu tombe


----------



## Le docteur (19 Mars 2010)

Pour ou contre le comique de répétition à grand coup de copier-coller de Wikipedia ?


----------



## macinside (19 Mars 2010)

Le comique est l'ensemble des traits humoristiques relevant de la comédie. Comique est souvent employé en synonyme de comédie. Comique sert d'adjectif à la comédie. Le comique est aussi l'acteur ou l'auteur humoriste.
Au xviie siècle, le terme « comique » ne désigne pas prioritairement une uvre amusante mais une uvre traitant de sujets bas et mettant en scène des personnages n'étant ni des dieux, ni des nobles, ni des personnages fantastiques mais appartenant à la bourgeoisie ou au peuple1. On parle alors d'histoire comique.
À l'opéra, un opéra-comique désigne un opéra dont certains passages sont parlés, dont les personnages principaux ne sont ni des dieux, ni des personnages fantastiques, ni des nobles. Par exemple, Carmen est un opéra comique même si son intrigue n'a rien de la comédie. Un opéra humoristique est un opéra-bouffe.


----------



## aCLR (19 Mars 2010)

macinside a dit:


> Un sondage chez les adolescents américains montre que 2 % s'estiment non vierge après un baiser profond, 15 % s'ils touchent les parties génitales d'autrui ou inversement, 40 % s'ils sont impliqués dans un acte de sexe oral, 99,5 % après un coït (les questions sont de type oui/non, ceux qui indiquent le baiser comme perte de virginité peuvent aussi indiquer les autres)18.
> Dans l'article présentant ce sondage, USA Today titrait que les adolescents avaient assimilé la « virginité technique ». Cette notion est en effet la définition la plus restreinte de la perte de virginité : la pénétration d'un pénis dans une vulve. Cette notion avait été popularisée par la présentatrice américaine Melanie Martinez, dans des vidéos qui se trouvaient sur le site TechnicalVirgin.com. Ces vidéos parodiaient les publicités puritaines encourageant les jeunes à l'abstinence avant le mariage. Dans J'ai un avenir Martinez expliquait qu'à l'âge des études, une fille devait prendre ses précautions pour éviter de gâcher ses chances en se retrouvant enceinte, et concluait en disant qu'elle s'en tenait au sexe anal. Dans Les garçons peuvent attendre, sa mère la dissuade de s'offrir à un garçon qui ne serait finalement pas le bon, et finalement lui offre un sex-toy pour qu'elle n'ait pas envie de rapports sexuels. Le nom de domaine indique qu'une fille qui adopterait ces pratiques serait « techniquement » encore vierge.
> À l'opposé, les chrétiens les plus conservateurs défendent une idée de pureté selon laquelle il est important de rester vierge avant le mariage, avec une définition très rigoureuse de la virginité : même les simples baisers sont découragés, considérés comme une étape menant à des activités plus explicitement sexuelles19.



Oui Donc pour rester dans le débat sur l'identité macgéenne les questions de notre sondage, que l'on attend toujours, pourraient être :

Pratiquais-tu l'écran bleu avant de toucher un mac ?

Avoir un mac fais-t-il de moi une gagneuse ?

Irais-je en enfer après un supplice de l'iPod ?


----------



## Le docteur (19 Mars 2010)

Comique de répétition*: L'effet consiste à répéter plusieurs fois les mêmes mots, les mêmes gestes, ou la même situation. C'est un comique de situation.


----------



## aCLR (19 Mars 2010)

À quand le pomme + X sur macgé ?  :rateau:


----------



## Fab'Fab (19 Mars 2010)

macinside a dit:


> ça dépend sur qui tu tombe




Et la copie d'écran de la minute d'après où tu te tripotes la nouille, elle est où ?


----------



## macinside (19 Mars 2010)

aCLR a dit:


> À quand le pomme + X sur macgé ?  :rateau:



uniquement pour les modos :love:



Fab'Fab a dit:


> Et la copie d'écran de la minute d'après où tu te tripotes la nouille, elle est où ?



3 lettres


----------



## boodou (20 Mars 2010)

Quelqu'un a des infos sur les nouveaux MBP ?


----------



## gKatarn (20 Mars 2010)

Boodoo, tu viens de prendre un avertissement du groupe de la terrasse de la cave pour ce dernier post... Tu évites le ban de justesse car tu n'es pas descendu au niveau d'OLALA!  


L'avertissement se traduira par un apéro au prochain déj


----------



## boodou (20 Mars 2010)

Que pensez-vous de l'iPad ?


----------



## gKatarn (20 Mars 2010)

Pas très absorbant.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (21 Mars 2010)

gKatarn a dit:


> Pas très absorbant.



Il faut attendre la v2.


----------



## Sindanárië (21 Mars 2010)

vend cafetière entièrement en inox


----------



## Fab'Fab (22 Mars 2010)

J'aurais juré que ce sujet aurait été fermé pendant le weekend.
:mouais:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h25 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h20 ----------

*Le Lama*&#8230;

Absolument pas pourquoi, ce débat est passionnant&#8230;


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (22 Mars 2010)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> ...C'est un animal qui rumine mais n'est pas classé parmi les ruminants.



Ha ok, comme les nioubs donc...


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (22 Mars 2010)

Où ça un nioube ?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mars 2010)

Le docteur a dit:


> le comique de répétition


 
Le comique, comme tout artiste, a besoin de répétition pour être au top de sa comiquitude le jour J.

Le comique est un intermitent.

C'est juste que, des fois, on se demande s'il y aura un jour J.


----------



## Sindanárië (22 Mars 2010)

**Sindanárië fout une paire de baffes à petit_louis*


----------



## aCLR (23 Mars 2010)

C'est bon, j'ai les munitions&#8230; Me reste à trouver l'inspiration&#8230; (qu'est-ce qu'on a mise à part les baffes ?!)


----------



## Fab'Fab (23 Mars 2010)

PonkHead a dit:


> Le comique est *un intermitent*.
> 
> .



Tu insinues que je suis un comique ?


----------



## Grug (23 Mars 2010)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Tu insinues que je suis un comique ?


ah ?


----------



## macinside (23 Mars 2010)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Tu insinues que je suis un comique ?



tu n'étais pas au cirque il n'y a pas longtemps ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (25 Mars 2010)

Je savais bien que je retrouverais cette photo...
On y voit Bernard Lama, un lama et Serge Lama
Et ce n'est même pas un montage...


----------



## bobbynountchak (25 Mars 2010)

En voilà un truc comique :
*cliquez là
*




Et voilà. 
Désopilant, non?


----------



## tirhum (25 Mars 2010)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> En voilà un truc comique :
> *cliquez là
> *
> 
> ...


----------



## bobbynountchak (25 Mars 2010)

Ah, tu vois, tu es tout désopilé.


----------



## tirhum (25 Mars 2010)

Poil aux nénés...


----------



## Sindanárië (27 Mars 2010)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Je savais bien que je retrouverais cette photo...
> On y voit Bernard Lama, un lama et Serge Lama
> Et ce n'est même pas un montage...



Ca, c'est Fab'Fab'


----------

